# Goldies/IVF Is there any hope?



## Penelope Positive (Sep 12, 2005)

I am (just) 42 and my partner is 33. We have been ttc for three years and after going through extensive testing last year started down the IVF route earlier this year. We have 'unexplained fertility' and everything is looking perfectly normal, my partners sperm count is excellent as is his motility and all my tests came back fine. I have FSH/LH levels below 5.

So far, we have two attempted cycles both of which have been abandoned a week in as the first time I only got 3 follicles and this time just 1! However, I was still bleeding on day 9/10 which I have done both times I have been injecting Menopur so my lining wasnt thickening either.

We are now trying a different approach recommended by our consultant which is for me to take Provera days 12-25 to control my bleeding and they hope this will produce better folicle numbers and the lining will thicken but after two abandoned treatments where we cant even get past the first hurdle I am finding it hard to stay positive.

Our consultant says they are happy to keep trying various options but I am aware my age is very much against me.  Can you offer me any words of encouragement or tips to help us improve our chances?


----------



## katielee (Nov 3, 2005)

hi penelope have you been on long protocol for both cycles? if so have dr not recommended short protocol my first attempt i only had 2 follies and was advised to stop but i wouldnt it resulted in bio chem we tried short course next time and got 9 from which 5 fertilized so it was a much better cycle for us hope this helps take care katie


----------



## Penelope Positive (Sep 12, 2005)

Hi Katie, I am not sure what the difference is between long and short, no-one has ever bothered to explain it? I have been injecting Menopur (6  of the little bottles - the highest I think is allowed) from day three in the evenings and Cetrotide (just one) in the morning. Both cycles were abandoned on day 10 after a week of injections. Dont know if this helps


----------



## katielee (Nov 3, 2005)

hi penelope on short course i use the same drugs as the long course i have different drugs to you i would start dr on day one of af with bursrelin and start stimming with fostimon on around day three all in all it usually takes around two and half weeks from dr to et where as long protocol took me about 7 weeks please dont give up yet i feel they have only tried one option with you and theres lots of different choices when ou see your consultant make sure you are strong and ask the questions you want to otherwise they will just do what they want and not what you want i pay private for my treatment and its a lot of money i always make sure i have a list of questions to ask and anything i dont understand i ask again same with anything i dont agree with i just tell them this leads for quiet a giggle sometimes at our consultations take care and do ask about different options and drugs they could try for you katie


----------



## wildstrawberry (Nov 28, 2005)

After years of trying I have had my 1st ivf in june 2005 and in my 11th week the heart beat of the baby stopped   this is my 2nd ivf attempt and they transferred 2 frozen embryos which were blastocysts.  my first HCG level on the day 14 aftere the trensfer was 470 and everyone thought iam having twins then 2nd HCG level which was done after 4 days was very shocking it dropped to 60 . The doctors told me to stop taking my medicines(estrogen and projestrone and baby asprin) iam totally devatsed .. i was reading here somewhere that some one had the samiliar situation where it meant that she had twins and one died and one is fine coz after her HCG levels dropped they were risen up again .. so any one can suggest me if i should continue my medicines or really give up hope .. my doc asked me to come in after 4 days again to see if the level has compeletely gone down . My other worry is that i have been smelling a foul smell from my vagina , could this mean i had some infections which caused this misscarige..Also if this is a really not a viable pregnancy ,, what do u guys suggest before trying the 3rd time as i have some embryos frozen what kind of tests should i get done ..As i totally belive the reasons for these 2 loses should be known. This is my first visit to this site i hope i get good responses  and support.
love u all.


----------



## suziegirl64 (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Wild Strawberry

First of all please let me say how sorry I am to hear your distressing story. You must be feeling so upset right now. I wish I could give you a big hug.    

I really don't know what to suggest about the drugs - i don't think it would do any harm to you to continue them though and it may put your mind at rest that you did everything you could if the result is a non viable pregnancy.

A foul smell certainly indicates an infection as far as I'm aware so you need to see your doctor straight away about that.

I think you should post this as a new topic in the "Ask A Nurse" section. You've posted it as a response to another query and it may lower you chances of good response. I hope that's ok. Just copy your text and paste it so you don't need to type it all again.

I wish you good luck. I'll be thinking about you.

Love
Suzie xx


----------



## wildstrawberry (Nov 28, 2005)

HI Suzie! Thanx a lot for writing me back. i have stopped my medications lastnight and my doc told me to come in after 3 days to see the HCG level. It should be completely down. I certainly dont feel pregnant at all. U know i woke up this morning and felt so empty .Iam so depressed .I cant wait to be pregnant again rightaway . I have some more frozen embryos .. what do u suggest should i try in my coming cycle or should i wait.. I envy ppl who get pregnant in thier first IVF attempts . after my 2nd loss iam more scared thinking will it ever succeed or not ?I have been reading about accupunture too. Do u have any suggestions ?I will be seeing my doc in 3 days and i will let u know what she has to say .


----------



## Wanda (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi Wild Srawberry , 

Dont give up hope ...Personally I would carry on takinig the medication , it wont hurt ... At least keep taking it until  you have had your HCG levels checked..

I had a really heavy bleed for 3 days solid prior to my blood tests , the clinic said it def sounded as though it was all over for me ,  To my complete shock and delight we got a BFP  ..  Most likely explanation is that one of the embies did not take and we lost the one ....But  this one hung on tightly ..

As for the smell I would suggest you get an appointment with your GP  and get that checked for sure ..

Good luck and let us know how you get on ..

 

Love
Wanda
x x x


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Penelope
Just wanted to say that there is a new "ttc over 40" board on this website where you will get lots of encouragement and positive thoughts.

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## wildstrawberry (Nov 28, 2005)

Hi ! iam definately gonna keep some hope but i have been advised by the doctor to stop the medicines so i did but it has been 2 days havent got periods but i dont feel pregnant at all. Hope its not an actopic again . I do belive in miracles .. but i guess in 5th week if your HCG level is 30 its not good .. your case sounds different then me where the HCG never went down . MIne has went down and there i think no chances of going up again .. this is what the nurse said when i asked her can it ever go up again and she replied no .  Tommorrow is my test again . Will keep u guys posted.
love u all.


----------

